# Hahn snow giant parts



## Stihlmill (Oct 3, 2017)

I have a few Hahn snow giants but this one is a little different. Has a tag that says gravely on it. Anyway, the axle is somehow bent and can't find one anywhere except one on eBay for $80! The snowblower has electric start, Tec engine, and is in almost like new condition and $80 I guess isn't that bad since I can't find one anywhere but I suppose my question is are all the snow giant axles the same? Was anything different about the ones with gravely tags? By the way, this is my first post being a new member. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You could look for a local machine shop and see what they could make for you.

I would guess if it is bent it was probably dropped at some point.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The axle could even just be straightened perhaps???


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

As far as I know, the Hahn, Gravely, and Allis branded clones differ only in color.

A machine shop is a good idea. 
An experienced welder could fab something up for you, but unless you get the friend price, it would probably be more than 80 dollars (at least around these parts).


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm guessing you already know about this site which would help explain the Gravely tag.. maybe not.
https://www.gilsonsnowblowers.com/snowvintage.html#hahneclipse

I'd love to see pictures of your machines if you get a chance... especially if this one looks almost new.
There's something compelling for me about these vintage machines.

EDIT: By the way... welcome! I just noticed you joined today.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Spend the 80 and get the Needed Part.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

stuart80112 said:


> I'm guessing you already know about this site which would help explain the Gravely tag.. maybe not.
> https://www.gilsonsnowblowers.com/snowvintage.html#hahneclipse
> 
> I'd love to see pictures of your machines if you get a chance... especially if this one looks almost new.
> ...


Like Stuart needs more snowblowers...:smile_big:


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

That's probably my eBay listing. If want to compare dimensions, send me a message. I've sold to several members of the forum and give a pretty generous discount when I can save on eBay fees.


----------



## Stihlmill (Oct 3, 2017)

Sidegrinder, it IS your axle! lol. I didn't pull mine out yet so I'm not really sure of dimensions... I need to keep it rolling around at least for the time to get it out of my way since it always is in the way. I will get pictures on soon. I'm assuming someone probably tried to unload it off a truck or something themselves and dropped it because it doesn't look like it's ever been used much and if it was it sure was cleaned off and never had stones put through it to take the paint off the chute or anything. It's quite heavy obviously so it's a bear to move without wheels I'm sure.


----------



## Stihlmill (Oct 3, 2017)

By the way. I only paid $50 for the snowblower. I had a real old one a few years ago with a slow and fast forward and a reverse and the throttle was automatic. Bought it obviously used from a dealer as a trade in and used it for a season. Paid $200 and sold it for $250 to a guy from Minnesota. Drove all the way to PA for it that summer. I also have another Hahn that's a bit older. Not a gravely Hahn. That I got for $40. Put new points, head gasket, condenser and coil on and that's the one I use faithfully every year. I'm wore out after 8 hours of running it but it never lets me down.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

buy the shaft , if you pull it out and go to a machine shop that can straighten it on a press gig, the cost will be that 80 maybe more


----------



## Stihlmill (Oct 3, 2017)

Here it is!


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

*Awesome - I want one!*



Stihlmill said:


> Here it is!


That's amazingly clean and free of rust from those three angles. 
Just a little on the chute... is it all scraped inside? A tiny bit of surface rust down on the left side for some reason. Nothing serious. All can be cleaned up if you want to.
How many people can climb on the auger bucket and jump up and down simultaneously without even bending the metalwork? 4? 5? Awesome!
Pretty darn heavy too I expect. It's an overused term on these vintage machines but the word that springs to mind is... TANK!!
Great find and certainly worth getting the shaft sorted.
So what are you hiding with the missing front auger bucket shot? huh? c'mon.. what? ;-)
What is the size of the impeller on that beast? It's hard to get a sense of scale.. maybe 12" diameter?
Have you figured out the age somehow? Should be between 1963 and 1973 according to the Gilson website.
Those tire treads look great... hard to see any wear on them.
Thanks for adding the pictures... now I need to go find me one to sit next to my 3 Bobcats and a Gilson
None of mine are electric start though.


----------



## Stihlmill (Oct 3, 2017)

Lol. I have the front pic but it took like an hour to get those on. I was falling asleep. I'll put it on later. It is a little rusty but I suspect a season of use should clean it up nice then I can paint the inside again.


----------



## Stihlmill (Oct 3, 2017)

Here is the front


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Stihlmill said:


> Here is the front


It still just looks like non-structural surface rust. A lick of paint and it'll be a showpiece!
It's pretty hard to make these classic machines die... they just keep going and going. That's why I like them.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You should measure the diameter of the shaft and see if it's a standard size and then if it has anything that someone in a garage can't do like a key way cut. I need a shaft for my Jacobsen and it was not available. Luckily all it needed was three holes and cut to length. I picked up a chunk of stock at Menards and made it one evening. Can't remember the diameter.


----------



## Stihlmill (Oct 3, 2017)

Here is the other one. This is my main machine. Bought it for $40 with a blown head gasket. Rebuilt the carb, replaced the points and condenser, spark plug and head gasket obviously and been running it for 3 years now without issue except the chain pops sometimes but stays on. It's thrown a LOT of snow for me. The only thing is when the snow is deeper than the snowblower is tall and snow falls on my plug wire it almost shuts it off so I need to build a shield for deep snow. Otherwise it's great. Heavy and quite a workout to pull backwards up hills but I love running old machines. My sleds are old, my tractors are old, my saws are old and my cars and trucks are old. I unfortunately don't have pics on this phone of my older Hahn but will try to find some.


----------



## Stihlmill (Oct 3, 2017)

This is my out for trash find. I stopped and asked if it was free, he said take it. The belt keeps blowing off. I guess if the idler pulley bearing is locked up it will shred belts. Got it 6 mo ago. Brought it in today to put tubes in the tires, put gas in, pulled it 3 times and runs great!!


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Stihlmill said:


> This is my out for trash find. I stopped and asked if it was free, he said take it. The belt keeps blowing off. I guess if the idler pulley bearing is locked up it will shred belts. Got it 6 mo ago. Brought it in today to put tubes in the tires, put gas in, pulled it 3 times and runs great!!


You need to put a location in your profile... if people just throw this stuff away I'm guessing Atherton California according to this link https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2017-hundred-richest-places/
Nice machine.. pity about the puny-looking gear-box and thin metalwork ;-)
EDIT: Wow #2 on that link surprised me... that's just a couple of miles away from me... better go check their trash piles.


----------



## Stihlmill (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm in PA. Bernville actually. I always pick stuff up along aside of the road or people bring it to my work and leave it or want next to nothing for them. I picked up an old Honda self propelled, electric start bagger Honda lawn mower out for trash the other day when I was out for a test drive.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Stihlmill said:


> I'm in PA. Bernville actually. I always pick stuff up along aside of the road or people bring it to my work and leave it or want next to nothing for them. I picked up an old Honda self propelled, electric start bagger Honda lawn mower out for trash the other day when I was out for a test drive.


That explains it.. If you google search your home town and go to google maps... this picture pops up https://www.google.com/maps/place/B...2b83950eae57e41!8m2!3d40.433426!4d-76.1121648
That brick staircase and two bushes are probably worth more than my house! I'm not surprised there are lots of goodies in the trash ;-)


----------



## Stihlmill (Oct 3, 2017)

I got another Hahn Snow Giant 24 yesterday for $45! This one is newer than the oldest one I had and sold with the engine hood and the current oldest one I have. This one has a Briggs 5hp on instead of the Tecumseh like all my others. I'll put pictures on soon. It's been raining here so it's tarped on the back of my truck at the moment.


----------



## Stihlmill (Oct 3, 2017)

Here is the new one with the Briggs motor. I just found a twin to it and I'm going to get that one too this weekend! This one was $45. The other one is $95


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

I think that is the same as the one I pulled the axle from. Mine had a 6hp Tecumseh on it.


----------



## Stihlmill (Oct 3, 2017)

Could be. I THINK all the Hahn axles are the same with the friction drive but I believe that the Gravely Hahns is the difference. I've never seen a regular Hahn with a gearbox driven axle. I've had them for years but only really started researching and learning what I can about them and trying to find out the differences. Feel free, anyone, to correct me if I'm wrong because I may be but from what I have and can find out that's the difference. I have plenty of them now so I'll probably start hoarding parts when and if I can find them since they're non existent. I'm going to take the bent axle to the machine shop and have them make a new one or try to straighten that one out. No biggie. I'd rather fix the old ones instead of see them parted out, scrapped or put out to pasture to rot. In fact that's how I ended up with that one. I had my other Hahn outside at the shop getting it ready for the winter and a customer just happened to stop with a load of scrap with that Gravely one of mine on his trailer and he said Hey! I have one on my trailer I was just taking to scrap. If you want it for parts give me a couple bucks so I gave him $50 and unloaded it. He said he couldn't find an axle for 3 years and was sick of tripping over it. So much of that old stuff gets junked and soon there will be nothing left from history for future generations to see or use. My 21 month old son will be driving case VACs, running old Stihl chainsaws, driving old Fordson Major Diesels and snow blowing with Hahn snowblowers in just a few years. Plus riding 3 wheelers. All the good stuff I grew up on 35 years ago.


----------

